# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Recall looms for gun control backer in Colo.

## St James

Here: http://news.yahoo.com/recall-looms-g...182604500.html
 Associated PressBy KRISTEN WYATT | Associated Press – 11 hrs ago.





> DENVER (AP) — Gun-rights activists in Colorado turned in petition signatures Monday to set up the first recall in state history of a state lawmaker after he backed some of the strictest gun control measures to become law in the U.S. this year. The opponents of Democratic Senate President John Morse said they turned in twice as many signatures as needed Monday to put Morse back on the ballot. Carting white paper boxes of petitions, the gun-rights advocates said Morse will pay for backing a series of gun control measures that were signed into law earlier this year.
> 
>  "This shot will be heard around the world," said Bill Adaska, a retired engineer from Denver who volunteered to gather recall signatures in Morse's Colorado Springs district. "This is the race, right here, that's going to show Washington and Chicago that when you come after our guns, we're going to take you out.”
> 
> Adaska is referring to a gun-control package that made Colorado the first state outside the East Coast to significantly ratchet back gun rights after last year's mass shootings in Aurora, Colo., and Newtown, Mass. The Colorado package included expanded background checks to include private and online gun sales, plus a 15-round limit on most types of ammunition magazines. Morse backed the gun control measures, and sponsored an even stricter measure to gun owners liable in some cases for damage caused by their weapons. Morse scuttled that liability measure when it appeared it didn't have enough support to clear the Senate.
> 
>  A defiant Morse responded Monday to the recall petition by insisting he won't resign and that national gun groups have targeted him in an effort to scare politicians nationwide away from addressing gun control. "This turns into a national race," Morse predicted.
>  Even if he loses his seat, Morse said, the gun measures were too important not to adopt after a bloody 2012. He insisted that he's never aspired to another office and wouldn't mind losing his political career over the gun bills. "Keeping Coloradans safe from gun violence is very worth your political career," Morse told reporters.
> 
> ...



Looks like anti-gunners politicking is gonna cost them their jobs. So much for the theory that the pro-gunners are on the run, eh?

----------


## Calypso Jones

If this happens, then democrats had better run for the hills.

----------

St James (06-04-2013)

----------


## St James

the only serious problem is that not all the states have a recall built in. I personally think that should change. ALL states should allow their reps to be recalled when they violate the law

----------

Trinnity (06-04-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> _Talking about last year's Connecticut school shooting, Morse added, "We had 20 6-year-olds shot in the face, and we have the other side arguing we should do nothing, and I'm sorry, that doesn't cut it."_


Nothing like exaggerating the facts...."shot in the face". 

What an ass.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Colorado: Thousands of people show up....1500 Magazines given away and the rest sold at $10 each to raise money against those pols that voted for this idiocy. 


http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_23568023/crowds-line-up-chance-at-free-magpul-magazines

“You are in the Vatican of liberty, the Luxembourg of freedom,” Glendale Mayor Mike Dunfon told the crowd at the beginning of the rally.
Organizers say some 5,000 people attended the “Farewell to Arms Freedom” festival, which was hosted by Free Colorado, a nonprofit group that advocates for firearms rights.
Hours before the event began, people formed a line over a half- mile long outside the park. The first 1,500 who were at least 18 years old were handed tickets they could redeem for a free 30-round magazine, courtesy of Magpul Industries.

Magpul donated a total of 20,000 magazines for the event, which featured live music, speakers and food. All the free magazines arrived, with great fanfare, via helicopter. The rest were sold at a discounted price of $10, with all of the proceeds going to the group’s recall efforts against state Senate President John Morse and state Sen. Angela Giron, both Democrats.

----------


## Calypso Jones

for two senators that voted for stricter gun control.

Via Fox News:
Colorado residents go to the polls Tuesday to vote on whether to recall two state senators who supported stricter gun laws in the aftermath of two 2012 mass shootings.

The recall vote effort appears to be the strongest backlash to such state votes  considering Democratic-leaning Connecticut, Maryland and New York passed similar legislation without resulting in a recall effort getting on a ballot.

Gun rights advocates launched the recall initiative against Colorado Senate President John Morse and Sen. Angela Giron because they voted for stricter gun laws, including limiting the size of ammunition magazines and requiring universal background checks.

Keep reading

----------

Zxereus (09-08-2013)

----------


## Zxereus

I'll be watching this for sure !

----------


## Trinnity

Good. Toss those assholes OUT.

----------


## Calypso Jones

something to look forward to this Tuesday.

----------


## hoytmonger

I enjoyed the statement "Democratic-leaning Connecticut, Maryland and New York" from the article. These are all one party states with zero opposition.

----------

Perianne (09-09-2013)

----------


## patrickt

Some politicians are from states where there are consequences for their actions. And, some are from so-called Blue States.

----------

Perianne (09-09-2013)

----------


## St James

*Colorado voters oust Democratic state senators over gun control

*By Keith Coffman
 DENVER (Reuters) - Colorado voters ousted two Democratic lawmakers, including the state senate president, in a historic recall vote on Tuesday over their support for tougher gun control laws, handing a major victory to gun rights supporters. The recall races, the first in Colorado history, are at the epicenter of the national fight over gun control in the aftermath of a series of mass shootings last year, and were seen as a test of the sway of lobbyists on both sides of the debate.

 State Senate President John Morse, who helped lead efforts in the state legislature to ban ammunition magazines with more than 15 rounds and to require background checks for private gun sales and transfers, said he had "absolutely no regrets" about pushing the gun-control measures.

 "I said at the time if it costs me my political career, so be it," Morse told Reuters shortly after conceding. "That's nothing compared to what the families of (gun violence) victims go through every single day. We did the right thing."
 A Colorado Springs Democrat, Morse trailed 50.96 percent to 49.04 percent, according to unofficial results from the Colorado Secretary of State's office.
 Also unseated was Democrat state Senator Angela Giron of Pueblo, who conceded defeat as 56.01 percent of voters backed her ouster compared with 43.99 percent who wanted her to stay in office, according to the office.
 The issue came to a head in Colorado after gun-rights activists accused Democrats of ramming through the gun control legislation in the aftermath of a series of shootings which included the killing of 12 people in a suburban Denver movie theatre last year.

 Angered by the gun control push, gun rights advocates had sought the recall to send a message to current and future legislators that the bills had gone too far with efforts to curb firearm access. Opponents viewed the recall effort as a bullying tactic and not the proper way to handle a policy dispute.
 Morse's Republican opponent, former Colorado Springs Councilman Bernie Herpin, said it was Morse's own unresponsiveness to constituents that prompted the recall effort, a process in which voters petition to remove an elected official before his or her term has ended.

 "When you (have) 10,000 valid signatures on a recall petition, that's a powerful message," Herpin said before the voting ended.

 CONTRIBUTIONS BACKFIRE
 The recall battle drew more than $3.5 million in campaign contributions. But the vast majority of the funds - nearly $3 million - came from opponents of the recall drive who support stricter gun control, figures from the secretary of state's office showed. New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg, who founded Mayors Against Illegal Guns, wrote a $350,000 personal check to the anti-recall campaigns. Los Angeles billionaire philanthropist Eli Broad kicked in another $250,000 to stave off the recalls.

 After claiming victory late on Tuesday, Herpin said the push to derail the recall had "backfired" on the gun control lobby. "In Colorado, we don't need some New York billionaire telling us what size soft drinks we can have, how much salt to put on our food, or the size of the ammunition magazines on our guns," he said. Only about $500,000 came from the pro-gun lobby, mainly $368,000 donated by the National Rifle Association, the nation's biggest pro-gun lobby, which feted Morse's ouster late on Tuesday. "The people of Colorado Springs sent a clear message to the Senate leader that his primary job was to defend their rights and freedoms and that he is ultimately accountable to them - his constituents, and not to the dollars or social engineering agendas of anti-gun billionaires," the NRA's Institute for Legislative Action said in a statement. A poll conducted last month showed Colorado residents in general opposed the recall efforts, with 60 percent saying that when voters disagree with a legislator they should wait for re-election rather than mount a recall.

 Morse was seen as the more vulnerable of the pair, as a quarter of his district sits in Colorado Springs, long a Republican stronghold, although registration in the Senate district is split almost evenly among Democrats, Republicans and unaffiliated voters. Republican Senate candidate and former Pueblo deputy police chief George Rivera, said Giron had been hurt by her support for other laws, including legislation to allow cities in the Denver area to draw water from the Arkansas River basin at the expense of local communities. But the primary issue remained gun control.

 "That was the match that lit the fuse," he said.

http://news.yahoo.com/colorado-state...040220266.html

hahahahahaha  mayor Bloomberg is now a public loser     shoulda spent that money on polar pops "ahem...super size that ass kicking, please"

----------

countryboy (09-12-2013),texmaster (09-11-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> "In Colorado, we don't need some New York billionaire telling us what size soft drinks we can have, how much salt to put on our food, or the size of the ammunition magazines on our guns," he said.


LOL.  I love it.  Good for Colorado.

----------


## patrickt

The issue was guns but the bigger issue was politicians who know what's good for you and are going to do it regardless. Rep. Pelosi said that is not a single person wanted Obamacare they would still do it because it was the right thing to do. Of course, she's from California. They like that sort of thing. In southern, largely Democratic, Colorado they don't like it so much.

In Denver where it's as liberal as California they enjoy being told what to do.

----------


## Calypso Jones

well good for them.  I haven't heard anything on the BM (big media) this morning but this is rather significant.   I'm not sure but does it seem to you that the article sorta tries to downplay the significance of this recall.  I think so.  Giving all these other stats that show coloradans torn over this or that.    My opinion and I think i'm pretty mainstream is that if they don't do right by the voter, they need to go and go quickly.

----------

texmaster (09-11-2013)

----------


## patrickt

Rep. Wasserman-Schultz has announced that the loss was due to Republican voter suppression. I wonder if she's married to Ed Schultz of MSNBC.

"Successful recall elections Tuesday of two Democratic state senators in Colorado  were because of “voter suppression, pure and simple,” Democratic National  Committee Chairwoman Debbie Wasserman Schultz said Wednesday."
http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/...#ixzz2ebNeNUlL 

"On the same day, Colorado became the first state in the union to pass the regulations necessary to set up a market for legal marijuana sales, so maybe the big story here is about the rise of libertarians demanding less government of all kinds.
No matter how the results are interpreted, though, the Colorado uprising will send a message to lawmakers across the country—and not just about gun control. Recall elections are much easier to organize in the Internet age. In the 137-year history of Colorado, no lawmaker had been successfully recalled until Morse and Giron made it two in one  night."
http://nation.time.com/2013/09/11/re...#ixzz2ebWaAGIq

Can left-wing liberals get any sillier?

----------


## patrickt

Here's an article that's more rational than Rep. Debbie Wasserman-Schultz. Of course, that's not a high bar.

"It was a rout. Billionaire New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg led a team of deep-pocketed out-of-towners in trying to rescue state senate president John Morse and his colleague Sen. Angela Giron, both Democrats. But the grassroots rebellion, fanned and funded by the National Rifle Association and other conservative groups, was more motivated. Said Tim Knight, a leader of the uprising: “Tonight is a victory for the people of the state of Colorado, who have been subject to the overreach of a Democrat agenda on guns, taxes and accountability.”
http://nation.time.com/2013/09/11/re...#ixzz2ebVQQH3e

"Colorado has been a success story for liberals in recent years as migration and immigration swelled Front Range cities like Denver and Boulder. Shaken by the Columbine rampage and the Aurora movie theater massacre, statehouse Democrats answered President Obama’s State of the Union call for new gun control measures early this year.That’s when they discovered that the West still has a wild streak. Applications to buy high-capacity firearms jumped by more than 80,000 from the same period a year earlier, as citizens rushed to beat the July 1 deadline in the new law. Sheriffs in 54 of Colorado’s 64 counties joined a lawsuit challenging the new regulations as unworkable and unconstitutional. And the recall caught fire in two places where the liberal tide was never very strong: blue-collar Pueblo and formerly conservative Colorado Springs."
http://nation.time.com/2013/09/11/re...#ixzz2ebVzcA8e

----------


## Coolwalker

*Guess they shot holes in that one.*

----------


## patrickt

> *Guess they shot holes in that one.*


I didn't know Howling Mad Ed Schultz had a pistol.

----------


## Trinnity

People are starting to fight back against the libs. It's good to see.

----------

Coolwalker (09-11-2013)

----------


## St James

> Rep. Wasserman-Schultz has announced that the loss was due to Republican voter suppression. I wonder if she's married to Ed Schultz of MSNBC.
> 
> "Successful recall elections Tuesday of two Democratic state senators in Colorado  were because of “voter suppression, pure and simple,” Democratic National  Committee Chairwoman Debbie Wasserman Schultz said Wednesday."
> http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/...#ixzz2ebNeNUlL 
> 
> "On the same day, Colorado became the first state in the union to pass the regulations necessary to set up a market for legal marijuana sales, so maybe the big story here is about the rise of libertarians demanding less government of all kinds.
> No matter how the results are interpreted, though, the Colorado uprising will send a message to lawmakers across the country—and not just about gun control. Recall elections are much easier to organize in the Internet age. In the 137-year history of Colorado, no lawmaker had been successfully recalled until Morse and Giron made it two in one  night."
> http://nation.time.com/2013/09/11/re...#ixzz2ebWaAGIq
> 
> Can left-wing liberals get any sillier?


It's like I've said all along. They are accusing people of the same thing they are guilty of. Assholes. Voter suppression, eh? Where's her fucking proof? Could it not be that people have simply had enough government in their lives, stomping on their Rights?  
She has just got stand in front of a mirror everyday and repeat to herself three times, "There's nothing like government intrusion, there's nothing like government intrusion..."...........while she clicks her 500 dollar heels together 3 times........ fuck Shultz and her little bitch Tata, too

----------

Bondo (09-11-2013)

----------


## patrickt

Actually, StJames, they have a case. When they are stopped from having dead people vote, that's voter suppression. When Democrats aren't allowed to vote three or four times, that voter suppression. If Mickey Mouse and Flash Gordon aren't allowed to vote, that's voter suppression. And, when foreign nationals aren't allowed to vote, that's voter suppression.

For liberals, the only thing that isn't voter suppression is stopping people serving the military from voting.

I do want to commend Democrats for their highlighting of their willingness to elect the developmentally disabled with Rep. Wasserman-Schultz. Well, and Rep. Guam-Might-Sink Johnson. And, well, Rep. Socialize-the-banks Waters, and Rep. You'll-get-Obamacare-is-nobody-wants it Pelosi.

----------

Bondo (09-11-2013),Calypso Jones (09-11-2013),St James (09-11-2013)

----------


## KSigMason

Good. I'm glad to see that this d-bag was thrown from office. He ignored the will of the people he was supposed to represent.

----------

Calypso Jones (09-11-2013),St James (09-11-2013)

----------


## gamewell45

> *Colorado voters oust Democratic state senators over gun control
> 
> *By Keith Coffman
> DENVER (Reuters) - Colorado voters ousted two Democratic lawmakers, including the state senate president, in a historic recall vote on Tuesday over their support for tougher gun control laws, handing a major victory to gun rights supporters. The recall races, the first in Colorado history, are at the epicenter of the national fight over gun control in the aftermath of a series of mass shootings last year, and were seen as a test of the sway of lobbyists on both sides of the debate.
> 
> State Senate President John Morse, who helped lead efforts in the state legislature to ban ammunition magazines with more than 15 rounds and to require background checks for private gun sales and transfers, said he had "absolutely no regrets" about pushing the gun-control measures.
> 
> "I said at the time if it costs me my political career, so be it," Morse told Reuters shortly after conceding. "That's nothing compared to what the families of (gun violence) victims go through every single day. We did the right thing."
> A Colorado Springs Democrat, Morse trailed 50.96 percent to 49.04 percent, according to unofficial results from the Colorado Secretary of State's office.
> ...


It's encouraging to see that the process still works in this country.  Checks and balances are a wonderful thing.

----------


## patrickt

> Good. I'm glad to see that this d-bag was thrown from office. He ignored the will of the people he was supposed to represent.


I don't necessarily consider liberal Democrats dirtbags. Some sincerely believe the lies they've been told.

----------


## Rudy2D

> I don't necessarily consider liberal Democrats dirtbags. Some sincerely believe the lies they've been told.


 "Both those who lie and those who believe the lie are alike, condemned."  ~An Ancient Rabbi

----------


## Calypso Jones

Welcome rudy!!

----------


## Rudy2D

> Welcome rudy!!


Thanks, Jonesy.   :Smiley20:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> "Both those who lie and those who believe the lie are alike, condemned."  ~An Ancient Rabbi


Hi, Rudy.  Is that a Buddhist Wheel of Life in your avatar or just a ship's wheel?

----------


## Trinnity

Welcome, Rudy!!!!

----------


## Bondo

> It's encouraging to see that the process still works in this country.  Checks and balances are a wonderful thing.


Ayuh,....   except in NYS,....

----------


## teeceetx

Where do these politicians get off doing the opposite of what their constituents want.  Do they forget they are supposed to REPRESENT  those constituents, not do as they please because they think it's the right thing!  Good god, I am amazed at the cojones of these people.  Who the hell do they think they are?  And they publicly state that they would have done it even if not a single person supported it, which shows how narcissistic they are.  Unbelievable.  Run these assholes out of town.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Michelle Malkins analysis of what took place in Colorado.

http://www.rightwingnews.com/column-...-gun-grabbers/

"But no, there was no “voter confusion” or “voter suppression.” In fact, as the Colorado Peak Politics blog pointed out, the “majority of turnout in (Giron’s) district was Democrat, by a large margin. And she still lost. Voter suppression (is) not even believable.” Giron lost in her Obama-loving Democratic Senate District 3 by a whopping 12 points. 

The only significant complaint about voter suppression came after the polls closed — and not from anyone in the district, but from out-of-state Democratic National Committee Chairwoman Debbie Wah-wah-wah-sserman Schultz of Florida. The majority of constituents who signed the recall petitions against her were, um, Democrats. 

Would Giron care to argue that voters from the same party that put her in office are too dumb and confused to comprehend her state’s own Constitution and election process? Giron was defeated not by elite Republicans and nefarious NRA bigwigs, but by a former Clinton supporter/police chief/campaign neophyte and a couple of upstart citizen activists who make a living as plumbers.

----------


## Calypso Jones

from the article:

The problem for the gun-grabbers wasn’t that the voters were uninformed. It was that they were _too_ informed. Voters paid close attention when state Democrats rigged the game during the legislative debate over extreme gun and ammo restrictions that will do nothing to stop the next Aurora, Columbine or Newtown. They watched fellow citizens being blocked from testifying, pushed aside for out-of-staters. They heard Morse accuse gun owners of having a “sickness in their souls.” They heard him brag to liberal zealots that he was ignoring their “vile” e-mail.


They rejected Giron’s sneering at grassroots organizers as “special interests.” They didn’t buy that their birth control would disappear. They weren’t swayed by shooting victim Rep. Gabby Gifford’s husband’s emotional appeals or distracted by Bill Clinton’s last-minute robocalls.


*“What happened?” The reasons these petty tyrants lost are as simple as ABC: arrogance, bitterness and contempt for the people. As more and more self-empowered citizens are learning, you can’t fix this stupid hubris. But you can vote it out."*

```````````````

there is more to this story than the main stream media and democrats want to let on.

The money behind Giron and Morse to protect their pro-abort, anti-gun agenda.  Bloomberg for one.   Clinton robo-calling.   It is reported that Giron was stunned at her 12 point loss in a democrat district.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Abortion played a significant part in this election also.  Voters threw out pro-abort politicians.

http://www.lifesitenews.com/news/per...rsed-candidate

----------


## Calypso Jones

I merged my topic with St. James.

----------


## Trinnity

Watch this stupid bitch get all pissy cuz they recalled her commie ass....

----------

Calypso Jones (09-13-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I Was JUST getting ready to come back and post that.  Thanks.  She is a totally unlikeable person.   Voter suppression.  I'll tell you where the voter suppression was.  It was when she and Morse shut down any opposition to their gun control bill.  Morse told legislators to ignore emails, letters, calls from pro-gun citizens and vote that gun control bill in. they did.  They suffer.  

Talk about sour grapes from a sour puss.

----------


## Calypso Jones

it's also great that out of state anti-gun forces are stuffing money into these elections and losing their shirts.   I love that.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Giron slipped up and said earlier this year or maybe late last year that if Bloomberg and his group couldn't cinch this recall election for her then they might as well all hang it up.    prophetic.

----------


## Dan40

> *Guess they shot holes in that one.*




So that's what "STAND YOUR GROUND," looks like!

----------


## Jenn500

Seems like people are rejecting democrats and liberal policies on the state level in many states now. Looks like a trend.

----------


## The XL

> So that's what "STAND YOUR GROUND," looks like!


That is what we call an immovable object.

----------


## Calypso Jones

That big guy is representative of the people that got out to vote...they were 'stand your ground' and they were immovable objects.

----------


## Rudy2D

> Hi, Rudy.  Is that a Buddhist Wheel of Life in your avatar or just a ship's wheel?


It's the Tibetan Buddhist _Wheel of the Law_.

----------


## Rudy2D

> Welcome, Rudy!!!!



Thanks, Trinnity.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> It's the Tibetan Buddhist _Wheel of the Law_.


I lean more towards Zen.

----------


## Rudy2D

> I lean more towards Zen.


I lean more towards Christ.   :Smile:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I lean more towards Christ.


Which explains why you have a Tibetan Buddhist _Wheel of the Law.
_
Zen is a philosophy, an outlook.  Buddhism is a religion.  You can be a Zen Christian, but not a Buddhist Christian.

----------


## Rudy2D

> Which explains why you have a Tibetan Buddhist _Wheel of the Law.
> _
> Zen is a philosophy, an outlook.  Buddhism is a religion.  You can be a Zen Christian, but not a Buddhist Christian.


I am neither; the _Tibetan Wheel_ is akin to the _Wheels of Ezekiel_.  For those who understand, no explanation is necessary; for those who don't, no explanation would suffice.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I am neither; the _Tibetan Wheel_ is akin to the _Wheels of Ezekiel_.  For those who understand, no explanation is necessary; for those who don't, no explanation would suffice.


Not a teacher like Jesus, huh?  No problem.  Many people who claim to be Christians are not.

----------


## Rudy2D

> Not a teacher like Jesus, huh?  No problem.  Many people who claim to be Christians are not.


Apologies--I wasn't paying attention.  What are you oinking about, exactly?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Apologies--I wasn't paying attention.  What are you oinking about, exactly?


Arguments noted.  Have a Blessed day, Rudy.

----------


## President Peanut

> I am neither; the _Tibetan Wheel_ is akin to the _Wheels of Ezekiel_. For those who understand, no explanation is necessary; for those who don't, no explanation would suffice.


Care to share the explanation for those cow folk like myself?

----------


## Rudy2D

> Care to share the explanation for those cow folk like myself?


Please restate your question with specificity.  It will allow conciseness.

----------

